# SAS forum addiction



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has any advice on quitting this forum. I can't just do it cold turkey.........Does anyone have like a withdrawal program I could follow which would minimise the pain?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

If you figure it out, let me know.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

If you guys are out, I'm out too. I took about 3 months off this place earlier this year by being busy with work and another family crisis, so this place was easy to be off for those 3 months. Everytime I drink too much and hate work again, I'm back on here again.

Eventually, I think one or more of us will not be here anymore sadly. I have a little bit of separation anxiety due to family homeless issues.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I only quit visiting sites like this when I have another one to go to. I was on my last message board for five years. Jesus. And I still check it a few times a day. WTF. This forum is much more addictive because of the interactive features.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

If find the best way to rid yourself of an addiction is take up another in its place. I recommend smoking. I don't indulge in the habit myself, but it looks pretty cool and you always have something to do.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

persona non grata said:


> If find the best way to rid yourself of an addiction is take up another in its place. I recommend smoking. I don't indulge in the habit myself, but it looks pretty cool and you always have something to do.


I'm actually diagnosed with COPD that used to be considered asthma/allergies, so I can't go back to smoking.

I'm thinking of only replying to PMs and positing visitor messages on my profile from now on.

Told myself I was going to do that since March 2011, but like Double Indemnity said, the interactive features of this site makes it hard to stick to it.

I think I'm finally going to stick to that for real...


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Two options:
1. Find a new addiction - Either another forum, or another activity altogether like video games.
2. Get a life - by this I mean immerse yourself in work or social/family activities, or pretty much anything that involves leaving the house.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

All you need is a little self-control, guys. Sheesh.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

7 self - bans later and I am no longer addicted ish cut back from 19 hours a day till like 4-5 hours a day ish.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Find something else to do. Then you won't have time to be here.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

You could join SAS Addicts Anonymous.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Aren't most people on here cause they are lonely and bored? If you fix those two problems...


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> All you need is a little self-control, guys. Sheesh.


So you're saying I lack self-control? Of all the...........................!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

1000 posts or Christmas Day 2011...................whichever comes second.
That's my goal. 
then sayonara ...austa la vegemite vista baby!!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Aren't most people on here cause they are lonely and bored? If you fix those two problems...


Laziness is closer to the mark in my case.
I've got a guitar in there that needs practising, books that need reading and a garden that needs renovating. Pro...cra....sti....na.....tion!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> You could join SAS Addicts Anonymous.


do they truly exist?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> 7 self - bans later and I am no longer addicted ish cut back from 19 hours a day till like 4-5 hours a day ish.


thanks ventura...my self-esteem is gradually getting back to record highs!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

persona non grata said:


> If find the best way to rid yourself of an addiction is take up another in its place. *I recommend smoking. *I don't indulge in the habit myself, but it looks pretty cool and you always have something to do.


You must be the first person that ever has or your sense of humour is more cracked than mine!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

humourless said:


> do they truly exist?


It does it is called SASAS

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/sasas/


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

OK humourless..this is what you need to do.....

first week.....limit yourself to 10 posts a day...and they must be quality posts.....no posting in the Frustration threads ..OK?

2nd week......5 posts a day.....but only in Science and Technology...tough I know!

3rd week.......1 post a day..(only in Over 30's threads).and 2 visitor messages allowed...none to strangers

4th week.....you are nearly there.....1 quality post a week!...oh and 1 PM if you are really really shaking in the hands.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

humourless said:


> OK humourless..this is what you need to do.....
> 
> first week.....limit yourself to 10 posts a day...and they must be quality posts.....no posting in the Frustration threads ..OK?
> 
> ...


Quality wise, all your posts pass statistical process controls tightly in the 1-sigma. Production managers and quality experts are saying you have to continue outputting or else they can't make their numbers.

Do you want to let them down? If you aren't here, I'm blowing this joint.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Get a stop watch (or similar), work out how much time you are willing to spend on here a day - and then activate it when browsing. As soon as the time has gone, you do something else (force yourself if necessary)

Works for me anyway.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

cavemanslaststand said:


> Quality wise, all your posts pass statistical process controls tightly in the 1-sigma. Production managers and quality experts are saying you have to continue outputting or else they can't make their numbers.
> 
> Do you want to let them down? If you aren't here, I'm blowing this joint.


what? lose caveman and humourless at the same time? this forum can't survive without us!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't leave, humourless! Just cut down to a set number of posts or amount of time per day.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

OK addy welll................ for you I might stay a bit longer........................... you are an OGM, after all!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

:yayHooray!:yay


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

persona non grata said:


> If find the best way to rid yourself of an addiction is take up another in its place. I recommend smoking. I don't indulge in the habit myself, but it looks pretty cool and you always have something to do.


:lol

As an alternative pasttime, I suggest running with scissors :yes.

Seriously though, it's hard to quit the forum, because in doing so you're quitting the people here, which is hard when you have bonded with some of them. If you don't have bonds in real life, but have "semi-bonds" on SAS, well...socializing on the forum beats not socializing at all.

Nonetheless, the only thing that gets me away from SAS is real-time social interaction.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

In the beginning the highs are amazing,it doesn't take long though before you get diminishing returns. The insane addiction has you coming back even though you're quite often left with merely frustration and a feeling of disconnection. I think the only true answer for some might be cold turkey,I'm just far too weak for that...but I'm ever so slowly getting there.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I quit for around 6 months, through a user ban and an IP ban. Turns out the ban wasn't permanent, and proxies always help. 

SAS is so addictive because it's a functioning replacement for social interaction, which for many people here is sparse and unfulfilling in real life. It's a dependence that thrives on the feedback system of friendships here, the emotional reliance of communication with those who can relate to you. You should consider how important that is to you. Addiction or loneliness. Choose wisely.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

kiirby said:


> I quit for around 6 months, through a user ban and an IP ban. Turns out the ban wasn't permanent, and proxies always help.
> 
> SAS is so addictive because it's a functioning replacement for social interaction, which for many people here is sparse and unfulfilling in real life. It's a dependence that thrives on the feedback system of friendships here, the emotional reliance of communication with those who can relate to you. You should consider how important that is to you. Addiction or loneliness. Choose wisely.


wise and articulate beyond your years


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> :lol
> 
> As an alternative pasttime, I suggest running with scissors :yes.
> 
> ...


You've given me some good food for thought there.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Still Waters said:


> In the beginning the highs are amazing,it doesn't take long though before you get diminishing returns. *The insane addiction has you coming back even though you're quite often left with merely frustration and a feeling of disconnection*. I think the only true answer for some might be cold turkey,I'm just far too weak for that...but I'm ever so slowly getting there.


I think you've nailed it there. Well-said!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

SMOOZIE said:


> I allow myself to abuse this as hard as I can until I soon get so fed up of it that I can't stand to come here anymore.


that's how I overcome all of my addictions, too. And it works!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

humourless said:


> You've given me some good food for thought there.


Thanks!

I'm going to stay on SAS, because I love this bar-- I mean forum. It has given me my last three relationships, including my present one, which makes it invaluable to me. I've met more nice people on here in three years than I met in real life in 30.

But besides, when my RL friends disappear or cease to act like my friends for a while, it's great to know I can come here and at least participate in something.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> *I'm going to stay on SAS, because I love this bar*-- I mean forum. It has given me my last three relationships, including my present one, which makes it invaluable to me. I've met more nice people on here in three years than I met in real life in 30.
> 
> But besides, when my RL friends disappear or cease to act like my friends for a while, it's great to know I can come here and at least participate in something.


Allright .It's on me. That'll be two beers...lets get 2 pints of VB (aussie beer). Don't tell caveman. He's trying to quit!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

humourless said:


> Allright .It's on me. That'll be two beers...lets get 2 pints of VB (aussie beer). Don't tell caveman. He's trying to quit!


Haha excellent! :yes And I've been meaning to ask him how that's going.

To get back on topic, I've actually set alarms on my phone to get me away from SAS. As in, "It's been half an hour. Time to do something in real life now."


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Haha excellent! :yes And I've been meaning to ask him how that's going.
> 
> To get back on topic, I've actually set alarms on my phone to get me away from SAS. As in, "It's been half an hour. Time to do something in real life now."


I've just been too busy, period. That seems to be a deterrent :lol.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I've just been too busy, period. That seems to be a deterrent :lol.


Likewise. What changed that for me was realizing I can get on the site from my phone, in gridlocked traffic. For example, right now I'm on SAS on I-295.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

SAS takes up most of my time on the internet:blank I use to post a lot more on a couple different forums, but that has slowly changed since signing up here xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Likewise. What changed that for me was realizing I can get on the site from my phone, in gridlocked traffic. For example, right now I'm on SAS on I-295.


Thank goodness I can't do that! :lol
I just got a new phone, replacing a near 10-year-old one. I think it has the Web, even though I can't use it. I have no idea how in the world a person can type in a URL without a keyboard! :fall


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Thank goodness I can't do that! :lol
> I just got a new phone, replacing a near 10-year-old one. I think it has the Web, even though I can't use it. I have no idea how in the world a person can type in a URL without a keyboard! :fall


It's kinda like playing fretless bass :teeth. Anyway, your phone should remember the URL after you type it in once, so that you only have to type the first two letters and hit enter to get there the second, third, and four-hundred-third-third times.

Sometimes this goes wrong, when texting, and you get some funny results:

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/


----------

